# A Nintendo Direct  is coming 11/13/2013



## Ryupower (Nov 12, 2013)

NA:
https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/400246603086577664

EU:
https://twitter.com/NintendoUK/status/400299533382737921

it will be at
8am PT
11 AM ET
4pm GMT

it is for updates on announced 3ds software form now till early 2014


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Often times, with great expectations comes great disappointment.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Nov 12, 2013)

3DS meh


----------



## heartgold (Nov 12, 2013)

> 'updates on announced 3DS software'


 
Nothing to get excited here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2013)

i predict they will announce that the next mario will be...................A FPS


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 12, 2013)

Inb4 Nintendo announces the "Ramble Pak" Feature.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2013)

They'll make a mention of  the Swapnote incident and remember everyone to buy Zelda a Link between worlds and that's it, end of direct.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 12, 2013)

Every time I see an upcoming Direct I get excited for miiverse... only to be crushed by bitter disappointment. I just want some sort of message system. ;A;


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 12, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Nothing to get excited here.


 

No kidding, I thought they would, you know, talk about the Wii U since the 3DS doesn't  need help.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 12, 2013)

Negative nancies 
I'd at least like more info on the new Yoshis Island, that Kirby 3DS game, and whatever else they have in store~


----------



## Arizato (Nov 12, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Nothing to get excited here.


 

Shin Megami Tensei IV for EU is long overdue, I think it's time we got an update on that game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry, but I refuse to watch something that focuses on the 3DS for the umpteenth time. Yes, let them focus on systems that are doing well and ignore ones that are selling poorly, that's a surefire way to fix their problems with the Wii U!


----------



## WarOmnimon (Nov 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, but I refuse to watch something that focuses on the 3DS for the umpteenth time. Yes, let them focus on systems that are doing well and ignore ones that are selling poorly, that's a surefire way to fix their problems with the Wii U!


Agreed 150%.  Nintendo are guilty of doing this waaaaaaay too often.  Even though I'm a fan of theirs, I will be the first one to bring this point up in an argument if need be.

They just need to get their act together and work a bit more with the Wii U, no questions asked.  That is all I shall say on this matter.


----------



## VMM (Nov 12, 2013)

3DS has no Miiverse and there haven't been many titles annonced for it.
There are some games getting released now, but they were announced by the time of E3 or earlier.
This is the perfect opportunity to show what 3DS has to offer in 2014.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 12, 2013)

At first i was excited, but then i saw that it was a direct about 3DS :-(


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking forward to it. =>


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 12, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> At first i was excited, but then i saw that it was a direct about 3DS :-(


 

And the crowd goes wild, "Yay"

I'll watch them when a Nintendo Direct actually has some relevancy regarding the Wii U


----------



## Daidude (Nov 12, 2013)

In the words of Nintendo - "there will be a system update that will revolutionise the 3ds system family!"

2 weeks later an update launches that provides - "improved system stability, behind the scenes security patches and different folder colours!"


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 12, 2013)

It would be nice if they announced a screenshot feature for the 3DS. So I don't have to use my damn camera.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 12, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Nothing to get excited here.


 

Credit where credit is due, that still beats the Wii U directs.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 12, 2013)

damn, the only day of the week that I have class at that hour.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 12, 2013)

... Meh


----------



## Snailface (Nov 12, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Nothing to get excited here.


Of course not, 3DS had an exceptional 2013, so 2014 will be awful as well. 

Its sacrilege to say good things about the Company that Shall be Doomed on PS4 week.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Often times, with great expectations comes great disappointment.


 
Well there shouldn't be any this time because it specifically says "games mentioned already in past directs".


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well there shouldn't be any this time because it specifically says "games mentioned already in past directs".


 
You never know, maybe they have a surprise up their sleeve and they want it to be unexpected? 

LET THE HYPE GAMES BEGIN!*



*For the sake of hilarious disappointment later


----------



## mrnintendo15 (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope they talk more about mario golf 3DS.


----------



## Dork (Nov 13, 2013)

oh man this is gonna be so ballin i cant wait for earthbound 2 geno in smash bros and star fox wii u


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 13, 2013)

U say 2014 Software for 3DS :33
Finally i'll see RF4 trailer or footage or something :33


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, but I refuse to watch something that focuses on the 3DS for the umpteenth time. Yes, let them focus on systems that are doing well and ignore ones that are selling poorly, that's a surefire way to fix their problems with the Wii U!


You are trying to sell yours, but don't go hating.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> You are trying to sell yours, but don't go hating.


'
Just sayin  I want them to focus on the Wii U sometime soon....


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 13, 2013)

Even though it says 3DS games, they could still show 1 or 2 Wii U games.
I'm thinking they're due to say something about the next 3DS firmware.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2013)

announce the rf4 English release date NOA!


----------



## Celice (Nov 13, 2013)

I actually like these surprise directs. They seem a cool way to announce new stuff in a fresh way. I'm always hoping for new info on a cool game I haven't seen before--especially for a new Advance Wars game


----------



## signz (Nov 13, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Every time I see an upcoming Direct I get excited for miiverse... only to be crushed by bitter disappointment. I just want some sort of message system. ;A;


Same here, while I don't want to get my hopes up, I still hope they'll finally announce the Fall update with Miiverse and NNID.


----------



## joelv6 (Nov 13, 2013)

here i though nintendo direct are only tuesdays or thursdays lol well this is a surprise


----------



## Sadman (Nov 13, 2013)

Here's hoping they announce the release date of the Gateway 2.0 firmware.


----------



## rizzod (Nov 13, 2013)

"Herro Der Evelyrun, We are Nintendo and we steel reggzist!" Yes Nintendo, we care *rolls eyes*.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 13, 2013)

Look at all these cool kids, rolling their eyes at new games for systems that they clearly own according to their signatures.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 13, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Look at all these cool kids, rolling their eyes at new games for systems that they clearly own according to their signatures.


I'm too busy rolling my eyes at new tophats for frilled-neck lizards and/or headless Jenova to be looking at the cool kids.

I can't really tell if you're upset about people who have 3DSes not caring about WiiU games, or vice versa. Or if it's sarcasm. The internet is hard.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 13, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm too busy rolling my eyes at new tophats for frilled-neck lizards and/or headless Jenova to be looking at the cool kids.
> 
> I can't really tell if you're upset about people who have 3DSes not caring about WiiU games, or vice versa. Or if it's sarcasm. The internet is hard.


I'm not upset about anything. People in this thread have literally said "rolls eyes" about this Nintendo Direct, and largely seem to be turning their noses up at it. Why? Because the Wii U isn't doing great? Do people realize that the Wii U and 3DS would have separate marketing divisions? Why would Nintendo *not* do a 3DS Nintendo Direct, if there are games to present?

I don't understand why people would have disdain for a Nintendo Direct about a console that they own, and clearly enjoy. If Nintendo Directs don't interest you, then why not just be indifferent?

It reeks of hipsterism.


----------



## plasma (Nov 13, 2013)

I am hoping they mention about this Flipnote Memo-type thing that was ment to be released a year or 2 ago aha, and hopefully some new Kirby/Yoshi 3DS news.
Dont forget Smash Bros.


----------



## ForteGospel (Nov 13, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I'm not upset about anything. People in this thread have literally said "rolls eyes" about this Nintendo Direct, and largely seem to be turning their noses up at it. Why? Because the Wii U isn't doing great? Do people realize that the Wii U and 3DS would have separate marketing divisions? Why would Nintendo *not* do a 3DS Nintendo Direct, if there are games to present?
> 
> I don't understand why people would have disdain for a Nintendo Direct about a console that they own, and clearly enjoy. If Nintendo Directs don't interest you, then why not just be indifferent?
> 
> It reeks of hipsterism.


welcome to gbatemp


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 13, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I'm not upset about anything. People in this thread have literally said "rolls eyes" about this Nintendo Direct, and largely seem to be turning their noses up at it. Why? Because the Wii U isn't doing great? Do people realize that the Wii U and 3DS would have separate marketing divisions? Why would Nintendo *not* do a 3DS Nintendo Direct, if there are games to present?
> 
> I don't understand why people would have disdain for a Nintendo Direct about a console that they own, and clearly enjoy. If Nintendo Directs don't interest you, then why not just be indifferent?
> 
> It reeks of hipsterism.


There are two points I can make on that: part of it seem to be people who own a 3DS who're so used to being disappointed in Nintendo Directs so they automatically shrug it off, and part of it is people who own a WiiU complaining about the flooding of 3DS games and hype. Aside from those two points of view, I agree, there are some people so blasé that another Nintendo Direct sounds more like a pain than a preview.

Also: what Forte said.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 13, 2013)

I want them to release pokemon gen 1-3 minus the remakes on the eshop. I want the 3dS' IR blister or wifi to be used to simulate the link cable between two 3DS systems. I want the games to be one way compatible with the bank, so we can transfer the missing oldies to X&Y. Even if they would just sell the 3rd game from generations 1-3 with oneway bank compatibility, I'd be happy.

EDIT: I also want a new a paper mario with the second's battle mechanics. Announcement of the first paper mario of being the first n4 3ds virtual console title would be great too.

Mario Party 3DS release date.

Majora's mask De-remake: I want the 3 day cycle replaced with 7 day and night events that go by the 3ds' real clock. Add new items, transformation mask and events. Slightly altered story so we still have a feeling of doom without the stupid timer. Have a Harder mode, harder mode would be original version of game with the new graphics.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 13, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> I want them to release pokemon gen 1-3 minus the remakes on the eshop. I want the 3dS' IR blister or wifi to be used to simulate the link cable between two 3DS systems. I want the games to be one way compatible with the bank, so we can transfer the missing oldies to X&Y. Even if they would just sell the 3rd game from generations 1-3 with oneway bank compatibility, I'd be happy.
> 
> EDIT: I also want a new a paper mario with the second's battle mechanics. Announcement of the first paper mario of being the first n4 3ds virtual console title would be great too.
> 
> ...


I want a Majora's Mask HD for Wii U


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 13, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> I want a Majora's Mask HD for Wii U


 

No one truly wants a wii-u. They are forced to own one for nintendo exclusives. IMHO, Nintendo needs to drop out of the home console market and focus on handhelds only.


----------



## wangtang32000 (Nov 13, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> No one truly wants a wii-u. They are forced to own one for nintendo exclusives. IMHO, Nintendo needs to drop out of the home console market and focus on handhelds only.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they will announce Inazuma Eleven 3: The Ogre for 3DS.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> No one truly wants a wii-u. They are forced to own one for nintendo exclusives. IMHO, Nintendo needs to drop out of the home console market and focus on handhelds only.


that's as stupid as saying you need to buy a playstation to play shooters


----------



## loco365 (Nov 13, 2013)

There's a few things I want to hear:

1. 3DS Miiverse and Wii U/3DS linked accounts
2. Flipnote 3D updates (And if the online will be restored)
3. If they'll add the ability to take screens like the Wii U has.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> No one truly wants a wii-u. They are forced to own one for nintendo exclusives. IMHO, Nintendo needs to drop out of the home console market and focus on handhelds only.


 

If you're going to troll, at least try to be convincing. All I heard was bullshit, but whatevs


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> If you're going to troll, at least try to be convincing. All I heard was bullshit, but whatevs


 
3rd party support on nintendo consoles have been dead for years. You either buy a Nintendo console for exclusive or for a little one. but i forgot the temp hates honesty unless it is against a non-nintendo product.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> 3rd party support on nintendo consoles have been dead for years. You either buy a Nintendo console for exclusive or for a little one.


 

*Sigh* Puh-lease, the whole idea of Nintendo dropping out of the console business is asinine. They're not going third party, so give it up while you're ahead, hmm kay? You don't speak for everyone, you can't possibly know how they will do, or who wants a Wii U. They're not going to drop out, deal with it.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 13, 2013)

I think I'll watch this. Have nothing else to do today. :/


----------



## GeneralSmiley (Nov 13, 2013)

Hurray new firmware update! I should finally be able to get rid of that annoying nag screen on my 4.4 unit!

EDIT: OMG and Miiverse! Gonna need that EmuNAND stat hehehe


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

How did you watch it, the lag on their site makes it unwatchable?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> How did you watch it, the lag on their site makes it unwatchable?


I turned the quality down a notch. Helped it heaps


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 13, 2013)

A Youtube app is pretty good for those without a smartphone or another device that has the app.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> I turned the quality down a notch. Helped it heaps


 

I just heard that accounts are unified on both consoles?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I just heard that accounts are unified on both consoles?


Yeah, pretty much. See, they listen.


----------



## GeneralSmiley (Nov 13, 2013)

Well I'm in the EU but on a big multinational company intranet located in the US. So maybe that has something to do with it? Mostly it streams fine. Occasional stuttering.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I just heard that accounts are unified on both consoles?


 
Only currency, unfortunately.
EDIT: Now you can use your NNID on both 3DS and Wii U.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 13, 2013)

lol, everytime Reggie appears on the screen, the stream lags like hell.....


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Yeah, pretty much. See, they listen.


 

Interesting. How does this affect VC? I can't watch since my internet sucks balls, even on 240p



GameWinner said:


> Only currency, unfortunately.
> 
> EDIT: Now you can use your NNID on both 3DS and Wii U.


 
Trying to figure out the importance of that, what it will do to VC stuff if at all.

I'm gonna wait till this is on YouTube.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 13, 2013)

3D World is pretty cool. Does it have any online features?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> 3D World is pretty cool. Does it have any online features?


 
I think just Ghost players. Like the speed runs in Mario Kart.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2013)

Kinda interesting, but mostly boring. Oh well.


----------



## Osha (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't say I was expecting that last information in the Nintendo Direct. It's a nice surprise.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Interesting. How does this affect VC? I can't watch since my internet sucks balls, even on 240p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing was mentioned about cross buying  so don't get your hopes up yet, but things are moving the right way towards it happening I suppose


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> *Sigh* Puh-lease, the whole idea of Nintendo dropping out of the console business is asinine. They're not going third party, so give it up while you're ahead, hmm kay? You don't speak for everyone, you can't possibly know how they will do, or who wants a Wii U. They're not going to drop out, deal with it.


 
I n3ver said anything about them going 3rd party. So the hell up


----------



## Etkar.H (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that Flipnote Studio 3D will never come to the US/Europe...


----------



## Arras (Nov 13, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> I n3ver said anything about them going 3rd party. So the hell up


Well if they wouldn't make consoles anymore there's not much left except third party.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 13, 2013)

At least Miiverse is coming to the 3DS. I thought it was never gonna come.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

*Deleted*


----------



## Arizato (Nov 13, 2013)

Aaaand no update on Shin Megami Tensei IV in Europe. Should've lowered my expectations!


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 13, 2013)

So, when is the 3DS Update coming? Today?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

*Deleted*


----------



## Osha (Nov 13, 2013)

Sheimi said:


> So, when is the 3DS Update coming? Today?


 
I heard next month. Too lazy to watch the Direct again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

Osha said:


> I heard next month. Too lazy to watch the Direct again.


 

Yeah, I think next month or something to that effect.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Uh no. I want Nintendo to do handhelds or portables only. They currently suck at home consoles.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 13, 2013)

Bah, that's too long. (Still hoping they will add a screenshot function).


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 13, 2013)

For the love of god
Shut up
So I can get info on the direct
Instead of reading you two bitching at each other
Not everyone can watch it at the moment you know.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Nov 13, 2013)

Next Nintendo Direct about Wii U should be around january 2014, during 2013 january's ND we got:

X trailer
Bayonetta 2 trailer
Yoshi Yarn announcement
SMTxFE announcement
Wind Waker HD announcement
I don't think we will got a Wii U ND before years end, Nintendo will probably wait and see how the system and SM3DW perform before making any new announcement.


----------



## Arras (Nov 13, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> For the love of god
> Shut up
> So I can get info on the direct
> Instead of reading you two bitching at each other
> Not everyone can watch it at the moment you know.


Some new trailers, Miiverse for 3DS next month, new Youtube app for 3DS and WiiU next month, combined eShop credit for WiiU and 3DS next month, some new trailers and an announcement for Nintendo Football League. Oh, and an update for Animal Crossing Plaza (WiiU) and a demo for Bravely Default (3DS). That's pretty much it.
SM3D World looks fucking fantastic, but I don't have a WiiU


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

Arras said:


> Some new trailers, Miiverse for 3DS next month, new Youtube app for 3DS and WiiU next month, combined eShop credit for WiiU and 3DS next month, some new trailers and an announcement for Nintendo Football League. Oh, and an update for Animal Crossing Plaza (WiiU) and a demo for Bravely Default (3DS). That's pretty much it.
> SM3D World looks fucking fantastic, but I don't have a WiiU


 

I'm curious, now that 3DS and Wii U share a balance, what does that mean as far as purchases go?  Like, do we know what will happen to the eShop?


----------



## Arras (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm curious, now that 3DS and Wii U share a balance, what does that mean as far as purchases go? Like, do we know what will happen to the eShop?


The only thing we know is that the balance can be combined. Also, because it'll use the same NNID, I'm sure Miiverse will be combined too. I don't think anyone knows what other things this may cause.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm curious, now that 3DS and Wii U share a balance, what does that mean as far as purchases go? Like, do we know what will happen to the eShop?


 
Ability to buy 3DS software through Wii U and vice versa, I highly doubt a crossbuy incentive, Nintendo loves fans double dip every game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

OriginalHamster said:


> Ability to buy 3DS software through Wii U and vice versa, I highly doubt a crossbuy incentive, Nintendo loves fans double dip every game.


 

Figures it would be meh at best. Oh well.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2013)

Just in case some people miss these.


----------



## superboy137 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm very glad Youtube is coming for the 3DS and for me that was the higlight of the Direct. Can't wait to watch some awesome videos at night


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Nov 13, 2013)

For me the highlight was miiverse


----------



## superboy137 (Nov 13, 2013)

TwilightWarrior said:


> For me the highlight was miiverse


 

Oh yeah, forgot about miiverse. I thought it would never come


----------



## pasc (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, lately I keep thinking "another one" ?

I'd rather have them to send less of these "directs", yet with more content.


----------



## superboy137 (Nov 13, 2013)

pasc said:


> Well, lately I keep thinking "another one" ?
> 
> I'd rather have them to send less of these "directs", yet with more content.[/qu
> 
> agreed.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 13, 2013)

Since the full youtube video wasn't posted anywhere (for those of us who can't see the streams linked on OP):

EUR

US


There are several differences between the Eu and US ones but a good portion DOES seem to be following the same script, interestingly enough. The Eur one definitely has a lot more soccer related stuff, for instance, and a few differences in release dates.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 13, 2013)

You know, It just occurred to me, I wonder if that 3DS Youtube app is gonna be compatible with YT3D. That would be SWEET (I have serious doubts, though, just like technically they could do the same thing with the Wii U app.)


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> You know, It just occurred to me, I wonder if that 3DS Youtube app is gonna be compatible with YT3D. That would be SWEET (I have serious doubts, though, just like technically they could do the same thing with the Wii U app.)


The funny thing is that NA had the 3d slider up when presenting the app, where as, EUR had it down.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 14, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Yeah, pretty much. See, they listen.


i told you they watch these forums


----------

